# Ctenophorus thread



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,
I thought I would dedicate a thread to this awesome genus.
Please feel free to post pics of any Ctenphorus species and their habitat/enclosures.

I will start with some pics of my own

Some of my Central Netteds:






And their home:





My Painted Dragons:






And their home:







Cheers Josh


----------



## Stuart (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome mate, I like the setup of their enclosures. Might need to pinch an idea or two from the pics


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Awesome mate, I like the setup of their enclosures. Might need to pinch an idea or two from the pics



Yeah they seem to work well, both the basking sites are hollow to some degree which gives them a nice warm hide at night.
(The netteds are stacked so as to make a cave and the Painted dragons bottom rock has been completely hollowed out.)


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice set ups GJ.

How long are the enclosures?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Nice set ups GJ.
> 
> How long are the enclosures?



Netteds enclosure is 100cm and the Painteds is I think 70cm. I am only trialling the Painteds in that enclosure, I may upgrade it to 100cm if I feel they need the space.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2012)

_Ctenophurus cristatus

_Male










Female










Their enclosure


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome pics Red, thanks for posting them!


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder how much that enclosure set you back Red-Ink


----------



## killimike (Sep 17, 2012)

If you can't even find any valid criticisms, go for something vague and aesthetically grounded next time. Better to go for something that's just based in your opinion, rather than specifics that are factually incorrect 

Nice dragons and setups Josh.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

killimike said:


> If you can't even find any valid criticisms, go for something vague and aesthetically grounded next time. Better to go for something that's just based in your opinion, rather than specifics that are factually incorrect
> 
> Nice dragons and setups Josh.



Thanks Mike


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2012)

jaylikesbeef said:


> I wonder how much that enclosure set you back Red-Ink



Two and a half grand... the enclosure is soooo big I started off in Perth, hit the left wall at Norseman WA and did not get to the other side till Ceduna on the right wall.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 17, 2012)

netteds and their tank
ill get more good shots later


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

They really are gorgeous critters


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> netteds and their tank
> ill get more good shots later



Love, this first pic Richo, but omg, wooden backgrounds are not found in the desert!!!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2012)

What the heck happened? It was a nice thread... what APS madness as per usual?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 17, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> What the heck happened? It was a nice thread... what APS madness as per usual?



Pretty much lol


----------



## Fang101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Heres a few wild central netted dragons I've seen and their habitat....




Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_5182 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

excellent pics Fang.
Red ink must cost you a fortune to heat your enclosure.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> excellent pics Fang.
> Red ink must cost you a fortune to heat your enclosure.



Nah not really... I got solar


----------



## mws4life (Sep 18, 2012)

View attachment 265357
View attachment 265358

My Fionni and vadnappa


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 18, 2012)

mws4life said:


> View attachment 265357
> View attachment 265358
> 
> My Fionni and vadnappa



No pics mate


----------



## GeckoArk (Sep 19, 2012)

View attachment 265443
[Ctenophorus pictus setup]View attachment 265444
[My first Ctenophorus, purchases about 12 hours ago]

- - - Updated - - -

aps aint exactly user freindly with these images


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 19, 2012)

[



NoBoringBeardies said:


> View attachment 265443
> [Ctenophorus pictus setup]View attachment 265444
> [My first Ctenophorus, purchases about 12 hours ago]
> 
> ...



Try uploading them to a 3rd party site like Flicker or Photobucket then copy the IMG code into your post


----------



## JM1982 (Sep 21, 2012)

jaylikesbeef said:


> I wonder how much that enclosure set you back Red-Ink



Ink? Forget the ink, imagine cleaning it!!!


----------



## Colin (Sep 21, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> What the heck happened? It was a nice thread... what APS madness as per usual?



Banned member who keeps skinks on his desk started being a [insert word here]


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 21, 2012)

Colin said:


> Banned member who keeps skinks on his desk started being a [insert word here]



What a revellation (sic)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 21, 2012)

6 hours old, Central Netted


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 21, 2012)

JM1982 said:


> Ink? Forget the ink, imagine cleaning it!!!



Bio-active substrate... cleaning is done easy as. Clean up after myself while in the enclosure and bitterly get disappointed and angry at rest of my species at the failure to do the same.... the rest sorts itself out


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 22, 2012)

My female Netted just laid no less than 9 eggs, she must be exhausted!


----------

